# Miter T-Track Installation



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

One final question on my Router Table top....I hope!!

I've installed the mini-T track to guide the fence. My question is: How far in front of the router plate do I made my miter T-track? I figured I'd use it to add feather boards, etc.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI BIll

I would suggest 2 to 3" from edge of the router plate ..


======



gazippoman said:


> One final question on my Router Table top....I hope!!
> 
> I've installed the mini-T track to guide the fence. My question is: How far in front of the router plate do I made my miter T-track? I figured I'd use it to add feather boards, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

I "Second" that suggestion


----------



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI BIll
> 
> I would suggest 2 to 3" from edge of the router plate ..
> 
> ...


Thank you BobJ. that's what I was thinking after looking at all the pics of tables posted here in the forums. Next.....finish the fence, then on to the cabinet!

Bill


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay Bob J and Palmer. What is the logic of placing the track so far to the front? Not being argumentative, just don't know! I set mine 1 1/2" and thought that might be too much!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I ran 2 tracks from the back to the front T-track. I did that so I could mount a fence, hold downs, feather boards, etc. anywhere I wanted to.
Router Forums - View Single Post - Router table/cabinet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

In my case I use a over size mounting plate and a dual track system..in that way I can use just about any hold down device or sled..

I don't use the standard feather boards, I use the OP type  they work so much better than the norm, on the fence or on the table table..

=======





a1tomo said:


> Okay Bob J and Palmer. What is the logic of placing the track so far to the front? Not being argumentative, just don't know! I set mine 1 1/2" and thought that might be too much!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to all, I mis-read the post. I thought Bill meant the front to back tracks, not the miter track.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful feather boards Bobj

Nicolas


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nicolas

Thanks 

Here's some links if you want to make some of your own. 

http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/9874-ice-hold-downs.html
Router Workshop: featherbd

=========



kolias said:


> Beautiful feather boards Bobj
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

kolias said:


> Beautiful feather boards Bobj
> 
> Nicolas



Hey Nicolas..... Rumor has it that BJ has made each member here one for a Chrismas present. Watch for yours to arrive around that time :dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nicolas

I think I said that the same time Bob N. said " I think I'm going to make all the members a shop made pen for Chrismas present this year :yes4:

Once you get your pen let me know and I will get your OP type hold downs in the mail .:haha:

:sold:





Bob said:


> Hey Nicolas..... Rumor has it that BJ has made each member here one for a Chrismas present. Watch for yours to arrive around that time :dance3:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobj3
Ever cracked one?

What I do like about the traditional form, (wooden and the contemporary plastic FBs) at least for the ones I make and use is the broad area of continuous contact. I make mine out of 1x8 and 1x10 C&B pine and till recently clamped them to the table and or fence.

I recently bought a couple of T track FBs from Milescraft, they're long enough for the fence and table. Hopefully they'll work well and allow me to get rid of some clamps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ron

Nope,, 

I make them out of hardwood, that will let them bend all day long without cracking..plastic is funny stuff, it will snap easy when it's cold and not hold it shape when it hot.....unlike hardwood.. 

Some hardwoods are better than others but I like to use Maple..or Hickory when I can get it 

=====



Ghidrah said:


> Bobj3
> Ever cracked one?
> 
> What I do like about the traditional form, (wooden and the contemporary plastic FBs) at least for the ones I make and use is the broad area of continuous contact. I make mine out of 1x8 and 1x10 C&B pine and till recently clamped them to the table and or fence.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ron,

I believe that Bob & Rick prefer to use Ash. Gives a better "spring" action.


----------



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nicolas
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


BobJ...I might just try those. I've already made a couple of featherboards for my TS, so I'm a little more familiar with those.
But those don't look TOO hard to make.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

They are easy to make,, I will not use my table saw without them in place now,,they work that good...I put on some sand paper and I can let go of the stock and it will not lift or move back.. great for the table saw.





========



gazippoman said:


> BobJ...I might just try those. I've already made a couple of featherboards for my TS, so I'm a little more familiar with those.
> But those don't look TOO hard to make.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


----------

